# Anyone see a hpt line that wasn't there?



## Velma (Feb 3, 2010)

Girls my head is in a complete spin, i'm day 28 my cycle goes 26 - 37 possibly 40. I have felt different this month, a bit weird i know, but just some things made me think maybe i am. Have had AF type pains a couple of weeks ago and again this week and some needle like pains in low sides and skin very broken out. Normally i would not do tests as my body plays major tricks on me so i normally wait it out and see if af arrives. I had a hpt in the house for ages so just thought put yourself outta your bleeding misery after all i am up for FET from March af so i still have something to look forward to. I just dont know what i'm seeing - its like there is a faint line - has anyone ever got this and it was negative or thought there was a line but there wasn't, i would go out a get another one but DH away and have my wee man in bed so am going a bit mad here by myself! I just want honest view of whether this happens. At this stage i just cant comprehend that we could get a natural and i dont even want to entertain that thought unless i could get proof from another test.


Velma x


----------



## CazW (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi velma, I completely understand the madness of these 'am I seeing things' lines! I've just had a chemical pregnancy this month and before then I was sort of seeing lines, some in the time limit, some after.. The basic rule of thumb is that if it shows up within the time frame and you can see it from a distance, i.e. if you were reading a book, then it's a line.. Sometimes you have to squint and tilt it to see it, in which case it would be very faint but a line is generally a line and the line should get darker over time.  


This doesnt help you I know coz I'm not the one looking at it, try not to think/worry too much tonight, get one in the morning if you can and try again tomorrow. All my fingers and toes are crossed! The symptoms sound good tho.  


Carrie xx


----------



## Velma (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for response Carrie when at arms length you couldn't see it which makes me think i may be overanalysing! Went round so may chemists this morning all shut i thought they opened at 8? Anyway none the wiser in work now so will just have to content myself for time being!

Thanks tho its good to be realistic!

And so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy huni!

Velma x


----------



## CazW (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi velma, don't worry too much, which preg test did you use? I've been using the cheap Internet ones and they were showing faint lines before my chemical, but they are known to do that, however other than this time I have never got an evap or faulty one so who knows...  Can u pop out at lunch and get one? Obviously first morning pee is better, it just depends if you can wait, I know I couldn't!!   
Any signs of the witch yet??  


My fingers are crossed for you    


Carrie xx


----------



## Velma (Feb 3, 2010)

Carrie thank you so much huni for your support searched everywhere for open chemist on way in to no avail but managed to get a clearblue there a while ago and low and behold pregnant 1 to 2 weeks! Am totally shocked! Never thought i would do this naturally! I hope others never give up in the belief they can!

I really appreciate having you to chat over the last day! I wish you every success huni! 

Velma x


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

I didn't want to read and run - Congrats Velma! 
It just proves that miracles can happen! xx


----------



## Velma (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks moo it really does regardless of what your told noone can say for certain so remember even if treatment is not working keep some faith! I wish all get the miracle they deserve! I really did think things like this happened others but i assure you nothing special about me! Keep dreaming!    

Velma x


----------



## CazW (Aug 19, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!     Wow, that is such fab news, yippee!   
Let me know how you get on over the next happy and healthy 9 months.   


Carrie xx


----------



## Velma (Feb 3, 2010)

Carrie thank you so very much - Best of luck with treatment or in meanttime TTC naturally!


Velma x


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I read your question and was all about to come on and explain how I have given myself a headache staring for those damned lines, thinking one is appearing when its not and the time I did have one, it was so faint I didn't believe I could see it.

Then I read further on and am happy to congratulate you on your BFP!!


----------



## Velma (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks mand you be so glad of the ones that say pregnant or not pregnant don't you lol

Velma x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Velma 
Couldn't be happier for you hunnie 
All the very best
Sheila


----------

